# Al's Blog. A-basin



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm fine with it, people should respect everyone around them. Maybe a little aggressive but if you wanna smoke, do it where you are supposed to. People out there are getting a little too public with it. Just walking around smoking a joint like they are smokin cigs in the 80's. 

You wanna smoke it, do it somewhere that it is appropriate.... I am not against MJ at all and have smoked my fare share of weed from 8-23(hippie parents) but come on, if you want the laws to respect you, respect the laws.

Here is the link for people that don't know what it is.
http://arapahoebasin.blogspot.com


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Putting up a front IMO. You've been able to smoke with little discretion at A-Basin for years. Just don't be an obnoxious asshole about it.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

If you are being that big of a dumbass, yeah you deserve to get kicked out. Seriously, it is not that hard.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Putting up a front IMO. You've been able to smoke with little discretion at A-Basin for years. Just don't be an obnoxious asshole about it.


There were a lot of people being way obnoxious about it.... That's the problem I'm sure.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

You also have to remember that the patience of the A-Bay patrol probably gets tested a bit in the early season. The park rats and snow brahs that will abandon A-Basin for Keystone and the like aren't the crowd that A-Basin caters to and the on-mountain staff just tolerates it for the powers that be when they invade early and late season.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

He's the guy in charge and the man has a point. No doubt. Wording and tone of his blogpost leaves something to be desired. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

The guy uses the phrase "in public" quite a few times in his blog. Seems to me that that's where the problem lies.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

As long as you were discreet about it, it was never a problem. Now that the shit show is in town for the next few weeks at abasin people were just getting too comfortable with smoking in the open. It's that whole group mentality. 

Obviously something had to be done about it. Not sure this is the best way but probably pretty effective nonetheless.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Seems to me as if he's just trying to send a message. Who knows what those Keystone kids were pulling. They might've been acting like complete fucktards and blowing smoke in kids' faces in the lift lines. I think you'd have to be a pretty obnoxious dickhead to get your pass pulled for smoking weed.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm mostly just posing an argument. If a hill says no smoking, thats their prerogative and I'm not here to argue, regardless of who the "land" belongs to or whatever. I'm just talking about human freedoms, shit this country was based on. 

Where do we draw the line? It is ok for kids to smell cigarettes but not weed? Sorry disagree. The law may be "NO in public" but it isn't right any more than it was when it was illegal (i'm suggesting a flaw in the law omg)

Again people being conscientious would be great and all, but we could use thicker skins too, and be a little more generous with the handies, this being my main point as I'm on a shortage of handies lately (I think we all are, I mean really)


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> Seems to me as if he's just trying to send a message. Who knows what those Keystone kids were pulling. They might've been acting like complete fucktards and blowing smoke in kids' faces in the lift lines. I think you'd have to be a pretty obnoxious dickhead to get your pass pulled for smoking weed.


He updated the blog again, gave a little more insight into why, although nearby is a bit vague.



> Regarding the guys who lost their passes, my comments were a bit heavy. When I came upon them they were smoking a joint at the top of the lift with a bunch of kids nearby. I think most people would agree with me that they needed to go away for a while.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I doubt much has changed from the resort perspective. It's pretty much always been out of sight, out of mind. Hell, even more relaxed than that. Pretty much just don't be an obnoxious asshole about it and out of mind. I'd be willing to bet that Amendment 64 is turning a lot of the younger generations into being an obnoxious asshole about it. I mean, if someone is chugging liquor in the lift lines and causing a scene there will be an issue with that too.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> I doubt much has changed from the resort perspective. It's pretty much always been out of sight, out of mind. Hell, even more relaxed than that. Pretty much just don't be an obnoxious asshole about it and out of mind. I'd be willing to bet that Amendment 64 is turning a lot of the younger generations into being an obnoxious asshole about it. I mean, if someone is chugging liquor in the lift lines and causing a scene there will be an issue with that too.


Damn right linville. They will throw your ass out for drunk riding or obnoxious drinking. It happens. 

The younger generation. A bunch of them are fucktards for sure. I was at a bagel shop I'm Denver earlier this summer amd some 18-20 something dumbass had a bong on a necklace. Shit like that is why you are seeing the other side trying to figure out how much they can limit it.

I am perfectly fine with Al's actions. The fact is they were not using it in a legal fashion and were being dumbshits about it.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Just had my wake and bake and I.......uh...........ummm........wait...what was I talkin' about?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Obnoxious fucktards of any age, for any reason and in any mental state...drunk, high or cold stoned sober. It goes back to a businesses' right to refuse service to assholes, i.e., based on their obnoxious behavior.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I don't live/ride out there so I can't make a case for/against what happens out there.

My perspective, I have seen guys smoking at my little local Midwest resort on the hill or lift or half ass in the tree line just off the run. 
I want my 17, 16 yr old boys and 14 yr old daughter to stay away from drugs and kids that use them. I hate explaining what they are doing and how wrong it is. When I have to I take this as a teaching moment and try to let them know this isn't a good choice for them.
If I can see them smoking, other parents can as well, and what if even younger kids see this going on. 

If you can see us, we can see you. Go to your car, deeper in the woods or where ever you have the "least" chance of being caught or seen by others. 

Yes I was a kid but never started young and it didn't last long. 
Now as a parent times are so different with so many issues it's harder and harder to keep kids on the correct path. 

Again just a parents perspective.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm with Slyder on this one. Do what you want, but don't make it my issue. And if you can't help yourself or control your behavior when you're lit, then you're likely one of the people that shouldn't be using.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Slyder,

Let me play devil's advocate for a second. Would you feel the same need to shelter your 17, 16, and 14 year olds from seeing people drinking? There is a lot of places where drinking in public is illegal, dontcha know.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

slyder said:


> I want my 17, 16 yr old boys and 14 yr old daughter to stay away from drugs and kids that use them. I hate explaining what they are doing and how wrong it is. When I have to I take this as a teaching moment and try to let them know this isn't a good choice for them.


there are alot of problems for you with this statement.

first of all - smoking pot isn't a good choice; how? i can assure you that plenty of the most successful people in our society smoke pot on a regular basis. health concerns? there is literally no evidence that cannabis does anything except cure/preemptively fight cancer. 

you hate explaining shit to your kids? bummer for them. 

at 17/16/14 100% some of their friends have/do smoke weed/drink alcohol even if they don't themselves. even without knowing your kids i would doubt, statistically, that none of the 3 have got high or drunk. if they haven't yet there is a very very good chance at least one if not all 3 will within the next 5 years.

so, just how "wrong is it" to smoke weed? i have to lmao when i hear that kind of bullshit. its just ignorance frankly. for the most part any of the negative things related to cannabis are directly related to the bullshit laws trying to prohibit it and legislate people's lives.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> there are alot of problems for you with this statement.
> 
> first of all - smoking pot isn't a good choice; how? i can assure you that plenty of the most successful people in our society smoke pot on a regular basis. health concerns? there is literally no evidence that cannabis does anything except cure/preemptively fight cancer.
> 
> ...


It's also a but ignorant for you to act like it doesn't affect some people differently than others. People who are addicts, regardless of their drug of choice, are the people that are the problem. It's not the drug specifically, it's the behavior. I know(read: am related to) several people that are the biggest losers walking the planet, and it's because of their addictions. One is weed, one is meth, a lot are booze. Also, drugs are wrong when they are illegal. In Wisconsin, where Slyder and I live, weed is still illegal. Which, regardless of your political opinion, means you can go to jail for doing it. AS A PARENT, THAT MAKES IT WRONG. I don't care if you smoke weed, and if it's legal where you are, then cool. Do your thing. I never smoked a ton, but I stopped when-- because-- I had kids.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

The Deacon said:


> Also, drugs are wrong when they are illegal.


lmao - ok guy.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Typical Shred, so what, some ppl are successful and have smoked weed. that makes it normal and a good thing. Many more have F'd up their lives and used this benign drug as a step towards a worse way of life and a career of bad life decisions. Hey it worked for you, so what !!!!

Nice argument smoking isn't a good choice wow
and yes as I stated I dislike explaining to my kids how my morals think it is wrong for others to smoke pot *in front of children* and how you seem to think that this is perfectly acceptable. From this statement it is obvious that I do take the time to discuss this with them and it doesn't mean I should enjoy such conversations.

Yes they see it everyday at school, and they have made choices that I am proud of to not friend those ppl. So in my house and our moral value I have done well and my kids make good choices.

Shred, what makes this so LMAO because you don't agree with it. I don't feel that teaching my kids right and wrong is funny or worthy of a laugh at all. Not sure of your upbringing, but didn't your parents teach you right from wrong whether you agree with those teachings now seems that you choose to sweep them out of your moral values. 

AcroPhile, no I didn't know there are lots of places where drinking is illegal. I haven't been to them, the number of places that are dry cities or counties are slim. In my life I only recall ever staying in 2. I don't shelter my kids from seeing drinking and it is not illegal and yes my kids have seen me drunk, very drunk less then 4 times. They never see me drink and drive nor do I. Have I, back in my day yes. Doesn't mean I haven't used that as a learning tool and times are different. 
Both my boy drivers know the rules. NO drinking and driving I will pick you up and anyone in your car and drive them all home and we will discuss it the following day. Consequences are there but much less severe.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

go ahead and keep that head in the sand pops.

to demonize cannbis as something that ruins lives (bullshit), while lauding alcohol is staggeringly irresponsible, reckless, destrucitve, and deadly. 


the willful ignorance of the generation before mine is just fucking amazing. have fun on that high horse. (OH SHIT - YOUR HORSE IS ALL HIGH AND SHIT!)


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> lmao - ok guy.


That's it? You're going to pull one sentence and pass judgement? Cool brah. Let me give you the cliff.. I DON'T care how YOU feel about it. If it is something that will cause my kids to get in legal trouble, then it is WRONG. I'm not talking about the moral standing on pot use in general, I'm talking about them screwing up their opportunities with a criminal record.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Slider, drinking outside of a bar on the street is illegal in most places. That's why you have to toss your drink when you leave the premises. 

As far as this argument of alcohol vs smoking(anything).... Not a great arguemnet at all. It's not like anyone around you is being physiologically effected by your beer , second hand smoke is actually a real problem. I have not ever seen anyone get in Trouble for vaping tobacco or MJ products or having edibles. Typically because it has zero effect on bystanders, like drinking a beer.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> go ahead and keep that head in the sand pops.
> 
> to demonize cannbis as something that ruins lives (bullshit), while lauding alcohol is staggeringly irresponsible, reckless, destrucitve, and deadly.
> 
> ...


where do you get this stuff maybe read when your not stoned and you could understand what was written.
My generation is no different from you. When I was young and Nickel bag was $5 dime $10 etc hence the name. You don't know my past nor am I willing to share. I never demonized cannbis, quote where I did !! I never lauded alcohol quote where I did !!! 

The "do what ever I want of your generation" and your statements directed at me are clear. :bowdown:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Argo said:


> Slider, drinking outside of a bar on the street is illegal in most places. That's why you have to toss your drink when you leave the premises.
> 
> As far as this argument of alcohol vs smoking(anything).... Not a great arguemnet at all. It's not like anyone around you is being physiologically effected by your beer , second hand smoke is actually a real problem. I have not ever seen anyone get in Trouble for vaping tobacco or MJ products or having edibles. Typically because it has zero effect on bystanders, like drinking a beer.


OK so I don't walk outside a bar with a drink from that bar or walk down the street with a drink in my hand. Not getting this argument at all.

I don't get it I never said alcohol is better than smoking man where is all this mis-information coming from.....


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

slyder said:


> Typical Shred, so what, some ppl are successful and have smoked weed. that makes it normal and a good thing. *Many more have F'd up their lives and used this benign drug as a step towards a worse way of life and a career of bad life decisions.* Hey it worked for you, so what !!!!
> 
> Nice argument smoking isn't a good choice wow
> and yes as I stated I dislike explaining to my kids how my morals think it is wrong for others to smoke pot *in front of children* and how you seem to think that this is perfectly acceptable. From this statement it is obvious that I do take the time to discuss this with them and it doesn't mean I should enjoy such conversations.
> ...


demonizing cannabis while condoning your underage (ILLEGAL OMG!) kids drinking... and you think that your offer to drive them home will actually keep them from drinking and driving?? or getting in a friends car who has?? you expect them to make the right decision when they're drunk, and teenagers? that is literally what gets kids killed. go and look up the leading causes of death for any popuation segment and tell me how cannabis stacks up against alchohol. 

what acrophile is talking about, i think, is when you're at the lake, or a concert, or the mountain and someone breaks out drinks - that is also illegal; drinking in public. do you take that time as a teaching moment to remind your kids that everything illegal is teh bads?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

slyder said:


> OK so I don't walk outside a bar with a drink from that bar or walk down the street with a drink in my hand. Not getting this argument at all.
> 
> I don't get it I never said alcohol is better than smoking man where is all this mis-information coming from.....


My first statement is directed at your question of legality. The second one is directed at other comments related to it being the same, made by others. Thats why i put your name on the first one and spaced away for another statement.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

slyder said:


> OK so I don't walk outside a bar with a drink from that bar or walk down the street with a drink in my hand. Not getting this argument at all.
> 
> I don't get it I never said alcohol is better than smoking man where is all this mis-information coming from.....


You want your 17,16 and 14 year olds to stay away from drugs and those who use them.



> My perspective, I have seen guys smoking at my little local Midwest resort on the hill or lift or half ass in the tree line just off the run.
> I want my 17, 16 yr old boys and 14 yr old daughter to stay away from drugs and kids that use them. I hate explaining what they are doing and how wrong it is


But when it comes to alcohol:



> I don't shelter my kids from seeing drinking and it is not illegal and yes my kids have seen me drunk, very drunk...


and



> Both my boy drivers know the rules. NO drinking and driving I will pick you up and anyone in your car and drive them all home and we will discuss it the following day. Consequences are there but much less severe.


Drinking underage is also illegal. You're implying that you tolerate it to some degree as long as they don't drive. AKA less severe consequences.

Illegal drinking= not so bad as long as they don't drive

Drinking infront of kids= it's ok, your kids have seen you drunk

Pot= you dont want your kids having any friends that smoke 

Smoking in front of kids= "my morals think it is wrong for others to smoke pot in front of children"


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Again I never stated I condone underage drinking wow where are you guys getting this from. I simply gave an option should it happen with them knowing I don't approve and ensuring I get my kids home alive !!!! How is this condoning ???? I realize it is a possibility that this may happen, this is why we discuss this types of things as any responsible parent would. 

I see your point on the driving, I don't have my head in the sand. This is why I gave them an option that won't kill someone. I have discussed this many many times and I truly believe they understand right/wrong and if they do make a choice of drinking they will have a safe exit strategy. 

Will this work, only time will tell. To this early stage yes it has. Maybe I don't know everything they do. I try to have a solid relationship with my kids so I will know what they are doing, who they hang with, and that they make good choices. 

It is silly to think I am going to point out every illegal activity we see. Yes I speed and yes I tell my boys to slow down when they drive. Is the being a hypocrite, yes. Do they still speed yes. Doesn't mean my duty to try to make them be safe is any less. 
I don't know if it is illegal to drink outside our resort. I have never been approached by security to say I can't or a sheriff to say it is illegal. Actually I've only done that once with a buddy at a resort we travel to for our weekend guys trip. Other than that I don't drink and ride.

*A bit off thread but do you have kids and/or are you going to? Are you gonna teach them not to speed, drink, smoke Crack or try heroin or you gonna say hey what ever makes you happy :eusa_clap:*

Well been fun but I have stuff to do so I'm out for a while I'll read all the Slyder bashing later, but I think most ppl understand my points and I'm kinda done. I didn't care for all the drama of past threads so I won't contribute more now. 
Good chatting though....


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

nice; substitute crack and heroin in place of cannabis then drop the mic and leave... stay classy Milwaulkee (sp?)

no i don't have kids. the human species is in its current paradigm of resourse consumption is a parasite on the planet. i have made the decision to not bring new souls into this world while i am here. i have snowmobiles and motorcycles and boats and shit so i know i am already making a big enough of an impact as just one person.

love is love. i don't think people need to be related by blood to show that. if it ever came down to wanting a family or wanting to raise a child i would adopt. lots of kids out there... lots of shitty parents too. i feel no need for a family so far, and we sure don't need more people on the rock.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> there are alot of problems for you with this statement.
> 
> first of all - smoking pot isn't a good choice; how? i can assure you that plenty of the most successful people in our society smoke pot on a regular basis. health concerns? there is literally no evidence that cannabis does anything except cure/preemptively fight cancer.
> 
> ...


Cannabis cures cancer? I was under the impression that it helps treat side effects from chemo. Please link to articles that it cures cancer as I'm genuinely curious. 

I'm not a fan of pot smoking, and as a father when my son is older I'll do my best to steer him away from it. Not because I think it's "wrong" but just like alcohol it has it's time and place. I think alot of stoners view smoking almost as a cultural aspect of their lives. Which is fuckin stupid. You don't need to roll around everywhere yelling about pot. I don't do that when I drink. To borrow a phrase, "act like you've been here before." If you smoke, fine, but be discreet. If my kid wants to smoke I'll let him smoke when he knows what's up with it, but let's keep it out of his fucking face till we can rationally have a discussion with him, no? Don't judge someones parenting decisions when it's obviously coming from a good place.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

NoOtherOptions said:


> Cannabis cures cancer? I was under the impression that it helps treat side effects from chemo. Please link to articles that it cures cancer as I'm genuinely curious.
> 
> I'm not a fan of pot smoking, and as a father when my son is older I'll do my best to steer him away from it. Not because I think it's "wrong" but just like alcohol it has it's time and place. I think alot of stoners view smoking almost as a cultural aspect of their lives. Which is fuckin stupid. You don't need to roll around everywhere yelling about pot. I don't do that when I drink. To borrow a phrase, "act like you've been here before." If you smoke, fine, but be discreet. If my kid wants to smoke I'll let him smoke when he knows what's up with it, but let's keep it out of his fucking face till we can rationally have a discussion with him, no? Don't judge someones parenting decisions when it's obviously coming from a good place.


just get on youtube and search for Rick Simpson Oil. take that as a starting point. obviously there are nothing like clinical trials yet as it is still listed as a schedule 1 drug, so unfortunately there won't be any scholarly articles as far as i know 

i agree with the rest of your post for the most part, except for the fact that alchohol is far more dangerous and harmful to society and it is everyewhere, in everyone's face - for lack of a better term. you can't demonize, or hide the one that is less harmful all the while raking in that sweet sweet booze $$ :laugh:


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I think the debate is getting sidetracked. The point is; don't be a dick about it. If the rules state that you don't do it in public then jet out into the woods and blaze to your heart's content.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

snowklinger said:


> I'm just talking about human freedoms, shit this country was based on.


When did smoking pot become a "human freedom"? Neither drinking nor tobacco is a "human freedom" or a "human right". For the longest time, alcohol was the demon chemical and while moral standards have relaxed, it took a long time and it is still highly controlled today. Drinking in public is illegal in most places (albeit usually a misdemeanor) as is tobacco smoking in a lot of areas. 

Personally, I don't see the big difference between being asked to leave because you're drinking in public park or smoking tobacco in a bar or blowing a joint at a ski hill. I also think you'd have to be a bit of an asshat to be hassled doing it, but, to me, it's like getting thrown out for drinking outside the licensed area at an outdoor festival. Put it in a cup, walk away from the crowd


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

sabatoa said:


> I think the debate is getting sidetracked. The point is; don't be a dick about it. If the rules state that you don't do it in public then jet out into the woods and blaze to your heart's content.


Exactly....:eusa_clap::yahoo::eusa_clap:


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> just get on youtube and search for Rick Simpson Oil. take that as a starting point. obviously there are nothing like clinical trials yet as it is still listed as a schedule 1 drug, so unfortunately there won't be any scholarly articles as far as i know
> 
> i agree with the rest of your post for the most part, except for the fact that alchohol is far more dangerous and harmful to society and it is everyewhere, in everyone's face - for lack of a better term. you can't demonize, or hide the one that is less harmful all the while raking in that sweet sweet booze $$ :laugh:


No clinical trials = bullshit. Sorry man I need some verifiable studies before I take some dude on youtubes word. Not trying to be a hater, I really don't care about pot. As an attorney I think it's a fucking wasted of time and I wish we'd stop clogging up our legal system with that shit. 

I'm not saying you can hide booze per se. I'm saying you can hide consumption of it. I wouldn't want my kids watching people take hits off a beer bong anymore than I want them watching hits off a normal bong. Just act like an adult with it, smoking at the top of a lift in front of kids is lazy and stupid. If they had like a "smokers zone" I'd be totally cool with it. I just want to promote healthy and responsible usage, regardless of what it is.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

slyder said:


> *A bit off thread but do you have kids and/or are you going to? Are you gonna teach them not to speed, drink, smoke Crack or try heroin or you gonna say hey what ever makes you happy :eusa_clap:*


The last thing I need are some kids right now so I can't even begin to comment on raising them. 

Didn't mean to make it seem like an attack on your position, just hoping for a good debate on a cloudy Sunday morning.

From presonal experiance I will tell you this as far as drinking and doing drugs go:

Most of the kids I met back in my College days that got really heavily into drinking, drugs, partying, staying up late, etc, came from sheltered homes with strict parents where they never drank, and had early curfews. Happened to my college roomate and lot of other kids.

Seems to me like you'd want to have your kids exposed to the real world before they are out on their own so they can make their own good decisions and not rebelling against their parents the second they have some freedom at 18.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

NoOtherOptions said:


> *No clinical trials = bullshit.*
> 
> I'm not saying you can hide booze per se. I'm saying you can hide consumption of it. I wouldn't want my kids watching people take hits off a beer bong anymore than I want them watching hits off a normal bong. Just act like an adult with it, smoking at the top of a lift in front of kids is lazy and stupid. If they had like a "smokers zone" I'd be totally cool with it. I just want to promote healthy and responsible usage, regardless of what it is.


come on man, you're smarter than that. you know the biggest money and the most poweful interests in the country are deeply invested in keeping cannabis illegal and out of the medical establishment.. i'm not saying you have to take anything as gospel, or even believe it - but i think we both know that things are never as absolute as "no clinical trials = bullshit".

i never stand around in a public open area smking weed. i've hit a vape-pen in a situation like that but it pretty much has the impact of an e-cig.

when i smoke on the hill (resort) its either on the lift or stopped in the trees on a somewhat hidden part of the run. i concede that people may smell it, but i'm never out there showing off or being a douche about it. just puff and ride on. but i only smoke really stinky herb for the most part... i know people smell it. i don't really care because i don't think cannabis should be shunned the way that it is. if i have to smell a cig on the hill, or fucking ever, people are going to have to deal with smelling herb. 

luckliy for me i pretty much ride backcountry... so i really don't give a fuck out there. there is true freedom on top of a snow-covered mountian with no other humans in sight.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

NoOtherOptions said:


> No clinical trials = bullshit. Sorry man I need some verifiable studies before I take some dude on youtubes word.


Here are three abstracts from *peer reviewed scientific journals*:

Local delivery of cannabinoid-loaded microparticles... [PLoS One. 2013] - PubMed - NCBI

Cannabidiolic acid, a major cannabinoid in fibe... [Toxicol Lett. 2012] - PubMed - NCBI

Towards the use of non-psychoactive cannabino... [Br J Pharmacol. 2013] - PubMed - NCBI

Quick search of medical/scientific journals in the internet will reveal many many more. 

Anyone ever hear of NCBI, PubMed or even Google Scholar??


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

here is a good article:

Spain Study Confirms Hemp Oil Cures Cancer without Side EffectsEndAllDisease.com

"According to Dr. Robert Ramer and Dr. Burkhard Hinz of the University of Rostock in Germany medical marijuana can be an effective treatment for cancer.[v] Their research was published in the Journal of the National Cancer Institute Advance Access on December 25th of 2007 in a paper entitled Inhibition of Cancer Cell Invasion by Cannabinoids via Increased Expression of Tissue Inhibitor of Matrix Metalloproteinases-1."

"Marijuana cuts lung cancer tumor growth in half, a 2007 Harvard Medical School study shows.[vi] The active ingredient in marijuana cuts tumor growth in lung cancer in half and significantly reduces the ability of the cancer to spread, say researchers at Harvard University who tested the chemical in both lab and mouse studies."

"
In 1998, a research team at Madrid’s Complutense University discovered that THC can selectively induce programmed cell death in brain tumor cells without negatively impacting surrounding healthy cells. Then in 2000, they reported in the journal Nature Medicine that injections of synthetic THC eradicated malignant gliomas (brain tumors) in one-third of treated rats, and prolonged life in another third by six weeks.[ix]

Led by Dr. Manuel Guzman the Spanish team announced they had destroyed incurable brain cancer tumors in rats by injecting them with THC. They reported in the March 2002 issue of “Nature Medicine” that they injected the brains of 45 rats with cancer cells, producing tumors whose presence they confirmed through magnetic resonance imaging (MRI). On the 12th day they injected 15 of the rats with THC and 15 with Win-55,212-2 a synthetic compound similar to THC.[x]

Researchers at the University of Milan in Naples, Italy, reported in the Journal of Pharmacology and Experimental Therapeutics that non-psychoactive compounds in marijuana inhibited the growth of glioma cells in a dose-dependent manner, and selectively targeted and killed malignant cells through apoptosis. “Non-psychoactive CBD produce a significant anti-tumor activity both in vitro and in vivo, thus suggesting a possible application of CBD as an antineoplastic agent.”[xi]


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Bones said:


> When did smoking pot become a "human freedom"? Neither drinking nor tobacco is a "human freedom" or a "human right".


The right to do what we want and make our own choices about how we live. I know its a hard concept because it hasn't existed for a looooong time. Prohibition is prohibition and everyone needs to come to some philosophical understandings here.


----------



## sponger606 (Nov 26, 2011)

i get the impression since amendment 64 was passed that allot of people now have a chip on thier shoulder about how 'cool' it is to be able to smoke as much as they want, when they want, wherever they want, and they feel the need to boast about it!!!! i highly suspect that is the prob what lead to thier passes being confiscated.if this is the case they got what they deserved.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

AcroPhile said:


> Most of the kids I met back in my College days that got really heavily into drinking, drugs, partying, staying up late, etc, came from sheltered homes with strict parents where they never drank, and had early curfews. Happened to my college roomate and lot of other kids.
> 
> Seems to me like you'd want to have your kids exposed to the real world before they are out on their own so they can make their own good decisions and not rebelling against their parents the second they have some freedom at 18.


This was my experience too. This is why I shelter mine from very little in life. The vast majority of the people we know smoke pot. Don't care really. Most also have the courtesy to not smoke around him because he does have an asthmatic reaction to it that will last for a few days after he inhales smoke, cigarette or MJ...aside from that they just have respect for non smokers in general. 

My son WILL without a doubt end up smoking a joint here and there in life and probably in the next few years. He will drink too. He is not my first rodeo, I have raised 3 other kids that are of age(18/20/21). They all smoked pot, drank and partied in general. They were chicks so I was hyper aware of what they did(I know......). I offered rides if they were drunk, let them drink in the back yard with friends(better safe than sorry). Whatever, they grew up, are safe and two are in nursing school, the other is in college for whatever.....

That is not the point though.... Al has the right to pull a pass or call the police if they were breaking the law, they were and he did. If you wanna smoke and you wanna do it properly then know the laws and know your legal rights. These guys were not within them. Respect others, respect the laws and if you want to break them then accept the consequence(until it isn't illegal).

I could have easily been arrested or given a citation for contributing to delinquency of minors..... I knew the risk but it did not matter cause it may have saved them from death because they were out driving around drunk.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I was wondering how long it would take for the "gateway drug" and "but think about the children" bullshit to come up.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

First off, for a parent, "what about the children" is pretty much your first thought regarding everything. And as far as gateway drug goes, there's a crapton of propaganda on both sides. The fact is, it isn't the drug that's the problem, it's the user. I have family members that smoke, and live completely functional lives. And I have family members that can't even thinking about smoking a joint without causing them tailspin into meth.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I understand that for the parents their kids are the #1 concern but what pisses me off is when they expect their kids to be everyone else's #1 concern. More often than not, those kids are probably pissing me off. Just being honest.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> no i don't have kids.


thank goodness for that at least


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

No, I get that. I don't expect anybody to worry about my kids beyond common consideration and human decency.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

jtg said:


> thank goodness for that at least


yea, cuz the last thing the world needs is more critical thinkers who are willing to call shit how they see it and question the bullshit that is spoon-fed to the masses of idiots - right you fucking sheep?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The Deacon said:


> No, I get that. I don't expect anybody to worry about my kids beyond common consideration and human decency.


And honestly I think most parents are this way, it's just the vocal minority who aren't. Same with tokers. Most are discreet and respectful, but it's the highly visible minority who cause an issue for everyone.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

As I was standing about 10 feet from those asshats when it happened I'll comment.

These weren't Summit County Bro Brahs, Keystone Kids, Breck Bandito's or whatever. So get that stigma out of your mind. These were fucking douche bag front rangers in their mid 20's to early 30's that probably have some sort of a career judging by their gear. These are the idiots with Never Summer stickers in their back windows, Art of Flight loving/watching, Snowboard Colorado reading, weekend warriors. These are the guys that come to Breck for a "guys weekend" to bang the local snow bunnie and trash the flower planters, drive drunk, get in fights with the locals, etc. etc. In short they are just people. 

Basically douche bags that should have enough brain cells to know that doing it like that wouldn't fly in Denver why would it fly here? 

Weed use is what it is you either hate it and freak out, ignore it and go about your life, or you do it. I stick with the out of sight out of mind mentality which is what it has and should remain. Except some people just feel the urge to light up in the lift line. Common sense seems to go out the window once people hit the tunnel.

Now here's where the hypocrisy comes into play. A-Basin touts their Bloody Mary as a great "Breakfast". Seems a bit lopsided if you're going to chastise one group you have to do it to the other. 

Times are a changing and people/companies/parents/non parents/lesbian lovers/fudge packing dads all need to get on the same wave length.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow. Mid-20s to early 30s, huh? Plenty old enough to know better. Some people just never grow out of their teenage dipshittery.

Totally agree with the hypocrisy regarding alcohol. We're a booze culture. Primarily because they can profit off of booze and big alcohol companies sponsor damn near everything sports related. Money makes the world go round.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Some things just don't change with age.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Have to agree with the out of sight out of mind mentality here. Do it somewhere it won't bug other people. Just like smoking a cigar. Kinda like if you're underage you cruise off a ways and take a shot, no harm done. 

Laws are overrated, there are plenty of things you can do that are far more degrading to yourself and others that are perfectly legal. BUT JUST LIKE BLAZING OR "UNDERAGE" DRINKING, YOU WOULDN'T DO THOSE THINGS IN THE MIDDLE OF A TRAIL. From what BA said these guys aren't the kind you'd want your kids around whether they were smokin a dube or not.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Well let the porno-hating, avalanche fearing Christian chime in.....lol. I'm sure you all want to hear from me on social issues 

I smoked my share of pot when I was a kid. I specifically recall one night in University, pre-light up, stating "I WILL NEVER QUIT SMOKING DOPE." But that could have been after a 2 week stint of Grateful Dead shows....hehe. I mean hell, if the Presidents and former Presidents can admit to ingesting a little thc, so can I.

Well I ended up quitting. Have not touched the stuff in about 17 years. Why? I got married and my wife didn't agree with it. She has reefer madness. I mean she really hates the stuff and would floored if she caught me sparking up. Secondly, I had friends who's dads would light up the big hitter for us back in the day. Great guys but I always felt that there was something just not right about the scenario. Adults puffing with 16-17 year olds. As I stepped into fatherhood, I didn't want to give off the same vibe or have my kids think it was acceptable. They can make up their own mind in a few years.

I certainly don't get offended when I smell pot in public. I expect to smell it at concerts and would't get too upset if my 8 year old smelled it either, as long as the person wasn't toking right next to us - say within 10 ft. I happen to love the smell of cannibus and have been caught, on occasion, with my nose in the big 5 pound jar of hemp seeds first thing in the am. Would I ream out a kid who was a few metres off the piste, barely visible, and at least trying to keep it on the low down? Never. I am glad they are enjoying themselves. But lighting up on the deck, in the lift line or at the top of the lift is downright stupid. I still wouldn't say anything but I certainly would think they were assclowns.

As far as it being bad for your health? I would consider myself to be an athlete and specifically an endurance athlete. I run about 50 km per week. I would have to think that anytime you suck smoke into your lungs it isn't good. It certainly has great medicinal value in other health related areas, but you have to weigh the pros vs the cons. Kind of like backcountry skiing. I currently have a dilemma. When I became a father I said that I would not backcountry ski as I am terrified of avalanches and wouldn't want my kids to be fatherless. I now have an opportunity to go cat skiing. After pondering the pros vs the cons, I have "almost" made up my mind. I think I will go for it. Just like pot, the danger is low and for some, the pleasure is worth it. I get that.

The one thing I am pretty convinced of, however, is that pot is the ultimate motivation zapper. I would say that 90% of the potheads I know have difficulty keeping motivated in their professional life. I could be severely off base on this one, but it seems to be the case.

Now time to go slap that NeverSummer sticker on my car and fire up the T-Rice movie.

Peace and love.


----------



## Aflimacon (Aug 12, 2013)

Stigmas are so arbitrary. There are parts of the world where people smoke pot but alcohol is condemned.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

BA does have a point. The tourons are more likely to cause the problems than the locals. I can't say how many times I've seen otherwise smart people jusy check their brain at the plane door because they are on their big vacation. The Front Range has no shortage of douchebags either. I live here and love it but not without it's problems.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

There's douchebags everywhere.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

snowklinger said:


> The right to do what we want and make our own choices about how we live. I know its a hard concept because it hasn't existed for a looooong time.


No one has the right to do whatever they want and live however they choose. 

What you might have is freedom from prosecution to do certain things in private, but that's not the same as having the "right" to do them nor is it the same as having the freedom to do the same thing in public. 

Tobacco smoking and drinking alcohol are legal, but no one has the 'right" to do either any time or any place. I see no difference with smoking pot in public now that it has been legalized in Colorado.

Frankly, I see this as being the same as the crackdown on tobacco smoking in my town. You can't smoke indoors anywhere nor can you smoke on outdoor patios. Took some heavy handed enforcement and some big fines ($5000 was the max) in the beginning, but everyone is used to it now and it is no big deal anymore. Hopefully the same happens with this: a little discretion on the smoker's part and a little relaxing on the authority's part and it should all die down.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

AcroPhile said:


> Here are three abstracts from *peer reviewed scientific journals*:
> 
> Local delivery of cannabinoid-loaded microparticles... [PLoS One. 2013] - PubMed - NCBI
> 
> ...


I use google scholar at work all the time, but I don't care to research medical marijuana. I spend enough time reading research and precedent as is haha. I'll check the links this week though. Thanks.


----------



## modusoperandi (Sep 26, 2013)

I think the "protect the children" argument is a little misguided. As many others have said it comes down to douchebaggary. I can easily explain "what that smell is" to my 7year old in the same way I can explain the people (including myself) having a beer in the parking lot at lunch time. - It's something that adults have a choice to do. 

I've been on plenty of lifts where MJ gets passed, or someone chugs a beer but it's never happened when I have my kid on the lift, because most people are classy about it. We've also never had a problem with someone blowing smoke in our faces or throwing beer cans or whatever. Douche bags barreling down a hill (way beyond their skill level) and crushing my 45lb child is something that I have to be much more concerned about. 

Weed is part of mainstream culture now, it's not crack, and it doesn't affect the moral fiber or safety of a child by being exposed to it. Douche bags do.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> yea, cuz the last thing the world needs is more critical thinkers who are willing to call shit how they see it and question the bullshit that is spoon-fed to the masses of idiots - right you fucking sheep?


or more importantly, grown adults who still aren't capable of communicating with people without acting like a 15 year old with deep unresolved angst issues. do you cut yourself too?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Well, at the very least it does seem to affect one's ability to do one's job!











(...thought this thread needed a little comic relief at this point!) Carry on!


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Well, at the very least it does seem to affect one's ability to do one's job!
> 
> View attachment 28097
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Nice find Chomps! I agree about this thread needing some comic relief.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

jtg said:


> or more importantly, grown adults who still aren't capable of communicating with people without acting like a 15 year old with deep unresolved angst issues. do you cut yourself too?


nice try, but you've failed. passive-aggressive douchebaggery gets no pass here.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You guys realize that Shred's avatar is a self portrait right? You don't want to fuck with that...


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> You guys realize that Shred's avatar is a self portrait right? You don't want to fuck with that...


this guy gets it...


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

Al would be pissed


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Just checking it out today...haha he posted more since the 2 MJ posts then he usually does in a month or 2. 5 or 6 posts and 30 or so photos so the MJ stuff is gone to the 2nd page...


----------

